# Important Info for New Model 3 Owners



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

I've listed a few things to help new owners. Please share your advice too!

1. You can initiate Autopilot by quickly moving the stalk down twice. You do not need to move it down all the way.

2. At the car wash, never remove your seatbelt when in neutral! Your car will automatically enter park mode and you may get rear-ended by the car getting washed behind you. (Also you can enter neutral mode by first going into park and holding the stalk up for 3 seconds.)

3. Prior to version 9 at least, Autopilot will depend on the right lane markings most of the time. Sometimes when approaching an exit the line disappears and it cannot look ahead far enough, it may believe the lanes are merging and decide to center itself, before finally swerving back towards the original lane. As such, Autopilot works best in the left-most lane and middle lanes.

4. Some people, including myself, cannot wake up their M3 through the app once it enters hibernation. An unofficial trick to force it to wake up is to tap the lock icon twice, waiting a few seconds after unlocking before locking it again. Your Model 3 should wake up within 15 seconds.

5. Newer phones that have a bluetooth 5 module tend to work best as a phone key - iPhone 8, iPhone X, Samsung S8, etc.

6. If there's a new update with cool features that you want now, many on here have mentioned they were able to call the Service Center have them remotely push an update. Moreover, you can request them to update your car for you when you're at the Service Center.

7. There are rare cases where you may get an ominous message like "Cannot Maintain Vehicle Power, May Shutdown While Driving". In most cases, this is a bug and the message will go away on it's own. Nonetheless, when a such a message occurs, it's best to pull over and call the service center and have them remotely inspect your car.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

For car washing, also remember to deactivate auto wipers so your wiper blades don’t get damaged.


----------



## Sparky4life (Jul 27, 2018)

RIP_OPEC said:


> 5. Newer phones that have a bluetooth 5 module tend to work best as a phone key - iPhone 8, iPhone X, Samsung S8, etc.


FWIW, my iPhone 7 (BT 4.2) has worked flawlessly as a key so far (1 week).


----------

